# In War & Peace



## eljr (Aug 8, 2015)

Joyce DiDonato
In War & Peace

Release Date November 4, 2016
Duration01:19:07
Genre
Classical
Styles
Opera
Recording DateMarch 13, 2016 - March 20, 2016
Recording Location
Gustav Mahler Hall, Kulturzentrum Grand Hotel Toblach

3


----------

